# Just a quick video!!



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

BE SURE TO HAVE YOUR VOLUME UP.....


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

the trashman is going to hate you when he comes to empty the dumpster!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

GatorDL55;941737 said:


> the trashman is going to hate you when he comes to empty the dumpster!


I had the exact same thought


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Ha. I like the video that comes right after that one with the PS in the deep snow. Chains weren't helping that time!

Nice vid though, truck does sound good. But, you have to explain the snow in front of the dumpster.

Here a quick one I took the other night:


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

nice vid,,


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

We was not done with the lot.. Still had to push down the remaining two tiers of parking lots.. Moved all the snow to that point to keep the loader and tri axle dump off the church lot and just on the state owned road... Have no fear, the dumpster was cleared!!!!!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats one nice old school psd


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

mike psd;942822 said:


> thats one nice old school psd


thanks mike... it seems that i spend just as much time cleaning her after im done plowing as the time that i am plowing!!!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

dumpster..


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

VEGGIEPLOW;943060 said:


> thanks mike... it seems that i spend just as much time cleaning her after im done plowing as the time that i am plowing!!!!


thats good gotta take care for her


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

VEGGIEPLOW;941632 said:


> BE SURE TO HAVE YOUR VOLUME UP.....


Now you have to learn how to embed them.


----------

